# Cloudy water and foul smell from top fin ornament?



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I put Sparkles in his own 2 gal on Sunday. Coming home from work today I found him with a big bubble nest and cloudy water. Water change was not scheduled until tomorrow, but I did it before dinner, it was that bad. The water smelled kind of like rotten eggs, and the cause seemed to be the little bridge ornament made by TopFin. I went ahead and soaked everything in very hot water for 10 min with a large dose of salt. Hope that did the trick. Issy's tank was Ok so his water gets changed tomorrrow. I remember having read a thread in which somebody else complained about this same problem but I can't find it. Can this be a coincidence?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure about the cloudy issue, but could the water conditioner be the smell?
I use Prime and it does have a rotten eggs or sulfur smell to it.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I use Prime too, but I have never had problems like this before and Issy's tank was OK. Not quite the same smell too. I don't know... maybe I'll just have to watch and see if it happens again. I would hate to take that little bridge out- he absolutely loves to hang out under it.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I posted something about my tank getting really disgusting with this white slimy stuff on my gravel and ornaments, but I doubt that was the post.. Anyways, my white stuff (that did smell like rotten eggs) eventually went away after a complete water change and addition of a filter.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

hmm, stumps me. i would suggest what everyone else said, change it and see.


----------

